# easystone macro



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

I switched from Corel Draw X4 to Croel Draw X6 (windows vista 32 bit) just so I could use Easystone. I had trouble installing it and Keving (owner of easystone) actually called and helped me immensely. I am having trouble now with it launching in CorelDraw X6. It worked for about a week, but now when I try to launch it, a box pops up that says Maximum Tries Expired. Anybody help???


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like a registration problem... Probably need to check with Kevin


----------



## grossgirl (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks, that's what I figured. I'm waiting for him to call me back.


----------



## Gary Straub (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi I got the same box maximum trys expired, did Kevin get back to you??
Gary


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

grossgirl said:


> I switched from Corel Draw X4 to Croel Draw X6 (windows vista 32 bit) just so I could use Easystone. I had trouble installing it and Keving (owner of easystone) actually called and helped me immensely. I am having trouble now with it launching in CorelDraw X6. It worked for about a week, but now when I try to launch it, a box pops up that says Maximum Tries Expired. Anybody help???


Need developer to fix the bug.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Has Kevin still not gotten back with you yet??


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

We got Lydia taken care of... We still need to get with Gary...


Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

So what was the problem? I have thought of getting the macro, but I don't want to use it for a little while and then it run out of time and I need to have someone register or restart it or something.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

BML Builder said:


> So what was the problem? I have thought of getting the macro, but I don't want to use it for a little while and then it run out of time and I need to have someone register or restart it or something.


I actually thought you already had it? Hey what do I know...

It was a minor programming glitch on our end... I had fixed it once for Gary awhile ago but I think maybe he reinstalled or something and he went back to using an outdated version?...

But once it's installed and registered and activated you should have to mess with again until you need to reinstall on a new machine or replace a hard drive or whatever on your existing machine... Then of course you would have to register again but this is true of any software really with a fresh install....

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

So is it only good for one install or one machine?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

We allow up to 2 "active" computers... Technically you could install on a 1,000 machines but only two could be in use at any one time....

Down the road you get a new machine or have to repair something on your existing machine and you have to do a fresh install deactivate one machine and set it up on another is not a problem....

Kevin


----------



## Gary Straub (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wented to say Thank You to Kevin at easystone. We talk yesterday and got the bug out. Thank You again.

Gary


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: easystone macro --videos*

is there an order to the videos? I see lots of them on the site, but which order are they in?  where to start? maybe they should have some number so we could see them progressively rather than have names of the project they do. "happy mother's day" doesn't tell me anything about how advanced the vid is or if there are things to learn first... any help? thanks


----------

